# NSCC ISO !!!



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer III*
North Shore Community College 
in Danvers, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 04/21/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased building to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and from five to 80 academic programs of study. Nearly 50,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). 

*Job Description:
Institution Security Officer III
Grade 13, AFSCME Unit Position
Hours: Multiple Positions, All shifts.*

*1st Shift 6:30AM to 2:30PM,*
*2nd Shift 2:30 PM to 10:30PM*
*3rd Shift 10:30PM to 6:30AM*
*(Campus location and entering employee schedule may vary due to AFSCME Unit Contract shift bidding.)
This posting may be used to fill future vacancies.*
*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:*
To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering forms and reports; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required.
*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Patrols an assigned area by patrol car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
Prepares general reports and logs.
Inspects firefighting and other safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information concerning pertinent rules and regulations to students and the general public.
Screens persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
Serves as extra "event staff" for purposes of providing security and directing traffic.
Operate the C.J.I.S. computer system and computer aided record management system.
Operate a variety of wireless and telecommunication equipment.
Coordinate the responses to and provide support to field staff in the performance of their duties during emergencies.
Maintain a variety of logs and journals as required.
Operate and monitor CCTV equipment, security systems, access control and fire alarm systems.
 Perform record keeping and other support type services that will require the use of a variety of office equipment including but not limited to computers, copy/fax/ scanning equipment and related
This position is designated in the role of an essential employee. In the event campuses are closed or classes are cancelled or both due to adverse weather conditions, designated essential personnel shall be required to work during the duration of the cancellation.
Perform other related work as required
The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available at Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education or in the Human Resources Department.

*Requirements:*

Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment.
High School Diploma or equivalency.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals and examining records and documents.
Ability to operate two-way radios is required.
Ability to prepare general reports.
Ability to exercise sound judgment and discretion, handling confidential information.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions. 
Ability to accurately record information provided orally. 
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression.
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing operation of the department and operation of the college, to speak clearly and distinctly and to communicate effectively.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons.
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.
Ability to enter data in to the College Police Dispatch and Report programs.
Basic knowledge of Microsoft Office and email. 
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Excellent interpersonal skills. 
Ability to monitor and operate CCTV and alarm systems. 
Finalists will be required to have a Massachusetts class "D" or greater motor vehicle operator's license or out-of-state equivalent and present a copy of their driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles.
Ability to operate telecommunication equipment.
Knowledge of electronic record managing systems, CCTV systems, fire alarm systems, emergency notification systems, access control systems preferred.
Knowledge of computer applications including Microsoft Word, and email, preferred.
Ability to be certified as a C.J.I.S. level 1 operator.
Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner
Ability to collect information in accordance with established protocols.
Ability to maintain accurate records and adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or changing priorities, making quick decisions and working independently.
Ability to multi-task in a busy environment.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
*Minimum Qualifications:*

Minimum of one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time related experience in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or any equivalent substitution as specified in the state job specifications.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Interest in career path towards becoming a sworn police officer for North Shore Community College.
Previous security or equivalent military experience.
*COVID VACCINATION REQUIREMENT:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all North Shore Community College students, faculty and
staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent
upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record
verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.

*Additional Information:*
*CRIMINAL HISTORY CHECK:* Criminal history checks and extensive background investigations are
conducted on eligible candidates.
*SALARY: * $40,650.48 to $55,067.74 per year. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit
(AFSCME) must start at step #1 of the range, $40,650.48. Starting salary will soon be increased to $42,501.16 upon funding of the new AFSCME contract.
Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
*STARTING DATE:* ASAP

*Application Instructions:*
Submit cover letter and resume no later than May 16, 2022
North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.


----------

